# FEB...Valentine, Kisses & Love Photos!



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Here it is! For February, Valentines photos. This can be anything to do with Valentines, love, kisses....you name it. Post them here. I KNOW some hav trouble with posting photos. Im going to try and get a big thread started tomorrow to help. The number one problem is SIZE. Try to keep them at 72 pixels with the longest side NO MORE than 700 pixels. AN example would be a photo 72 pixels, with the size being 700x400 pixels. Just an example. 

Ill try and think of something creative to post.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

*Love is in the Air*

Does inter-species affairs count?


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

CUTE!
Yes it counts!!!


----------



## dschles (Jan 23, 2007)

*Our Puppy's First Valentine*

Hi. I am a new Havanese owner, new to this forum, and new to photoshop. We got our Havanese, Scout, one week ago -- he is almost 9 weeks old now. He is sweet, adorable, and a lot of work! He joins our family of three kids, a 6 year-old golden retriever, a cockatiel, 5 frogs and one goldfish. I am quite impressed with the quality of this forum -- it already has been a great help to me on many issues. Here is our pup with his first valentine:


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

these are just awesome pictures! Debbie does Sam like the cat?
AND I have a soft spot for Scout and his first valentine, I have a cream color Havanese puppy as you can see by my pictures, and I just have a soft spot for them. That picture of Scout is just precious. I love it. thanks for sharing it!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Sam loves the cat a little too much if you know what I mean The cat doesn't share the feelings.LOL Scout is soo cute. Love the picture.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Ok yall better get busy. We have two great photos so far. Im trying to think of what I can do for Goldie and Stogie. 

Happy Valentines!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Can I change my entry?


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Cute pictures,all of you!I tried to submit one,but it had too many pixels or something,so I don't know what to do .....I just gave up!I'm not that swift on the pc.....


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Julie:

Guess you did not see one of my postings!!!

go to www.shrinkpictures.com

It works amazingly!

Olliesmom


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

OM, Im going to make that post a sticky so everyone can find it. I love that site.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I have to get the card from my camera, to get to the pics I took. I will try to post mine tomorrow.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks for the wesite info! I will give it a try. Sounds like even I can do it!  What size should they be to work here??


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I am trying to post my picture for the Feb. Photo - but not sure how to do it. I will keep trying.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Yay!! I did it, I call this Kissin Brothers!


----------



## Havlady (Aug 2, 2006)

*Splash Photo*

I am not sure if this ties in with Valentines but it is too cute not to post.
Splash always has to be in something so Cory won't get her.


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

What a great and easy site for resizing thanks


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Does this count


----------

